# One Gallon Early Times with metal stand....



## woodswalker (Jul 12, 2010)

I picked this up on Friday at a friends....I been eyeballing it for awhile[8|] He said that these bottles are worth between 35 and 50 Dollars.....Does any one know if that is true or what the value of it might be....I also have the tiny piece of label from the top that was torn off.....
   Heres a few pic.....If its worthless I'll turn it into a Bottle bank.....full of change will make it worth something!! 

 Front view on swinging metal stand....tips so you can pour yourself a drink!!!


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 12, 2010)

Back view


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 12, 2010)

Front view not on the stand....


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 12, 2010)

Bottom......


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 12, 2010)

One USA Gallon embossed on the bottom.....

   If any one has any info on this bottle and stand and a actual possible value that would be great!!  Thanks
  Manda~


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 12, 2010)

Well, I dont know how old this line of whiskey is as I have never seen an old one.  But, I have never seen one like this either.  May be worth some just because of it's size and such.  I'm thinking it was made for parties or an advertising piece.


----------



## epackage (Jul 12, 2010)

Around here that would be  $25-30 bottle in perfect shape, they end up in antique stores with $50 prices on them and just sit there for years at those prices. If you like it and felt it was worth it to you then that is what it is worth, I say display and enjoy it....Jim


----------



## woodswalker (Jul 12, 2010)

Thats my plan!! I paid 20 for it and I'll fill it with pennies......then it'll be worth even more [][][]
  Manda~


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 12, 2010)

Well here I go again:   These are usually referred to as ADVERTISING BOTTLES.  These small ones usually had a pouring stand and were picked up by many home bar people.  The old ones usually are at about $ 50 value in shops.

 The liquor companies also had big ADVERTISING BOTTLES made to set in Liquor Store Windows.  I was involved with making many of the molds for them.  They were often 30" high.  They even made large labels for them and put a cap on them.  They never filled them with liquid.  They were just put in the store windows to entice the women customers to take their husbands favorite liquid home.  I think I have about two dozen of these "BIG BOTTLES".  I have sold some at bottle shows and they will go for $ 100 to $ 300 depending on how bad someone wants one.  Mine are all for sale if you want one or more.  

 It is interesting to point out that these big ones were made on a three station machine where the parison was formed in the first station, the parison was expanded in the next mold station and the bottle was blown in the final mold station. 

 RED Matthews


----------

